# Would it be asking a lot if they could simply make a Kabar like this from the start?



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Just trimmed down the upper guard on my Kabar and this is how it should be in my opinion. Now I can comfortably do a reverse grip without the guard in the way. Now I put my thumb on the top of the blade for more cutting power without the guard jabbing into my palm. The upper guard really isn't useful for much to me. It would have been nice to have been able to buy one this way from the start with the rest of it the same. Make a model with no upper guard and a thicker tang I say with the rest the same. It's not like they don't have people that want it this way and make other knives besides a traditional Kabar to try and get people to buy.

Before,










After,


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have never liked a serrated edge on my knife. There is not enough of it to be really useful. I like to use the complete length for cutting and slicing except when it's my finger.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> I have never liked a serrated edge on my knife. There is not enough of it to be really useful. I like to use the complete length for cutting and slicing except when it's my finger.


I've always found it useful myself. Especially for cutting thick rope and branches. A plain edge takes much more work and time to cut through where the serrated is already through it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A well made knife with a good edge is just as good as a serrated blade. It is sad that most knives (commercially made) are sub-standard in both the quality of the metal used and the quality of the edge.
I rarely have to use a stone on the knives that I make but I do use a ceramic rod to hone the edge when I think it needs it.

My kitchen knives are good cutlery but I always hone with a ceramic rod before I use them and after I clean them. It only takes a few seconds and it keeps them sharp. I can tell when they have been used by someone else or when they have been washed and left in the drying rack to dry. There is enogh chlorine in the water that it tends to dull the edge.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I've always found it useful myself. Especially for cutting thick rope and branches. A plain edge takes much more work and time to cut through where the serrated is already through it.


You are correct which is why you likely travel lighter than me.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> You are correct which is why you likely travel lighter than me.


Maybe. Light is always good to me, though for some reason my pack still weighs 60lbs or so.



> A well made knife with a good edge is just as good as a serrated blade.


I can't say I agree with Paul above that a plain is just as good no matter the quality. I've got lots of knives and have been using them for four decades now. A serrated works better for certain tasks. I have and carry my plain edges though. There also for particular task though. As long as a serrated blade has enough plain, there's little I can't do with it.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Straight edges are easier to sharpen. 

But I prefer a serrated section for cutting rope, twine or sinew/tendons/joint tissue...it is like a mini-saw.

Shark teeth are serrated for a reason....


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I prefer a partial serrated blade, just like my Ka-Bar. You get the best of both worlds, and I can do so much with just the one blade (although that doesn't stop me from buying more lol).


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Serrated edges cut artifical rope better then a straight blade.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

So we've got two sides of the camp. One for serrated, one for plain, but not a damn one of ya likes the removed upper guard, lol? :mrgreen:


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Kabar my dad carried one in WWII. There is one less "Son of Nippon" as a result. Not my weapon of choice, but when there is no choice do what you got to do.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I removed the top guard on my Cammilus military knife many years ago.
It makes some types of work easier, some bushcraft chores, for example.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

tango said:


> I removed the top guard on my Cammilus military knife many years ago.
> It makes some types of work easier, some bushcraft chores, for example.


I figured it would. I could see a person batoning and hitting it all the time too, that it would actually direct the pressure of the hit to the tang point there under the guard. A possible reason people have broken them at that point. Possibly the same with dropping one and it breaking there.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It is also easier to grip with the thumb on the blade when making fire sticks and such


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know. If the knife ever has to be used for it's primary purpose (hand to hand combat) and gets slippery with blood one might need every advantage.
But, realistically, most likely none of us here would ever encounter that. 
I carried one in Vietnam and never used it for it's intended purpose (thank you, Lord Jesus).
At least, if there is a cross guard there, you have the option to remove/alter it to suit your own taste.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't know. If the knife ever has to be used for it's primary purpose (hand to hand combat) and gets slippery with blood one might need every advantage.
> But, realistically, most likely none of us here would ever encounter that.
> I carried one in Vietnam and never used it for it's intended purpose (thank you, Lord Jesus).
> At least, if there is a cross guard there, you have the option to remove/alter it to suit your own taste.


Most modern knives these days have eliminated the top guard. The bottom guard is still there and stops your hand from sliding forward on the blade. With the top guard gone for the most part and being able to rest my thumb on top the blade it makes it the same as other knives I've got which are excellent at stabbing into meat. This mod like the other knives, will let me control the front of the blade better for cleaning game same as the others do. I really think they should make more models like it. I guess I could have bought a "Next Generation" model, but I don't think there worth twice the price for simply using D2 steel and still having the Kraton handle.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife has the "2nd generation" KABAR, which actually comes without the top guard. I think it is WAY more comfy. It makes it possible to hike up my thumb, to better control the blade or apply additional pressure.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

For a quality combat knife, I've noticed that almost everyone universally chooses the Kabar, but you should look at other top-quality brand of blades. I own and prefer the "Aires" knife from Spartan.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kabar; What a beautiful thing. I obtained one from the Vietnam era, USN issue. Belonged to the deceased father of my ex-wife. He was on the river boats. A great knife. And like others, I'm not huge fan of the serrated blade. Not sure why. Just don't care for them. I probably wouldn't mind one that was full blade as it would be a sawing tool, but these knives that come out with 3 or 4 serrations? Why? Not enough there to get anything started. And a half blade of serrations? Is this thing for slicing or sawing? 

And I can't say I like or dislike the removal of the upper guard. Still processing that one. :-D


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> For a quality combat knife, I've noticed that almost everyone universally chooses the Kabar, but you should look at other top-quality brand of blades. I own and prefer the "Aires" knife from Spartan.


It's probably reputation and word of mouth, but a Kabar just looks like the kind of knife right for shoving into an enemies chest and cutting their heart out. I've got and had lots of knives, but wanted a new Kabar for what it is. My shtf BOB main knife is a Benchmade Nimravus.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I thinks it's perfectly fine to remove the top of the guard, if it's in the way. For some it probably wouldn't matter one way or the other, yet I can see where it could get in the way.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> So we've got two sides of the camp. One for serrated, one for plain, but not a damn one of ya likes the removed upper guard, lol? :mrgreen:


LOL. That's exactly what I was thinking as I read through this. 
Well , I like the look and heritage of the standard blade KABAR better, but when I bought mine I opted for the serrated blade. I figured the little bit of added use overcomes the nostalgia factor( which I am very big on) 
Now about the removal of the upper guard, I don't know. I just don't see the purpose of doing it.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It was in the way. 






Not now though. :mrgreen:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll try to dig out the hand to hand combat manual. I remember it going in depth on about every aspect of the knife. Be interesting to see if it mentions anything about the upper tang (others feel free to dig this up to! I'm liable to be a while at it!).

I like plain edge knives myself. Quick and easy to keep razor sharp, and if your doing that, a serrated section has little use imo.

EDIT:

Takes like 2 seconds to find the manual online. Most of the crude little pictures DO show the guys thumb up against the upper tang in all the "sticking" or stabbing movements.

As many AR fans as there are I'm blown away _anybody_ even has a standard knife rather than the M9 bayonet which is a_ very_ similar knife with obvious benefits. :shock:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There are lots of reverse hand fighting techniques out there through various martial arts styles and the upper guard is nothing but in the way for me.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no problem using my thumb on the top of the blade. But I have very long thumbs, and can see how removing the guard would help shorter thumbs.

As for the top guards use, it's to parry with. Without it, the adversaries blade will slide down the top of your blade, and into your hand.
I noted the newest model has the top guard cut down.

As long as the serrated portion is now part of this thread, I sort of go along with the rest. Serrated blades do have their uses, that's what my Spyderco Harpy is for. Partially serrated blades just don't do it. My Kabar is entirely plain edge.

Fuzzee,

The reverse hand grip is very important. But I haven't yet figured out why the upper guard bothers you when using it. It doesn't bother me at all. I guess it's just different hands.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Great, this thread has me searching the internet for ANOTHER knife for the collection... Kinda like the Boker Rhino.

Lord, the madness has to stop!


----------

